# Can an endomorph become an ecto?



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

I was naturally quite skinny and healthy as a child but suddenly became quite chubby at around 8/9. Many adults in my family are big and during puberty I felt very insecure about my weight, and by age 14 I developed an eating disorder and lost a lot of weight and became underweight or borderline underweight. It really frustrates me how I have shitty genetics and an endomorph body type and how I have to exercise more and watch what I eat more than most other teenagers. It’s so fucking unfair. I love being skinny. Nothing tastes as good as being skinny. Being skinny is the number one essential ingredient to my self-esteem. Is it possible to change somatotype or am I destinied to be fat my entire life if I’m not careful? Are endomorphs more prone to anorexia or body dysmorphia than thr other two somatotypes, ectomorphs and mesomorphs?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

sheepysowner said:


> I was naturally quite skinny and healthy as a child but suddenly became quite chubby at around 8/9. Many adults in my family are big and during puberty I felt very insecure about my weight, and by age 14 I developed an eating disorder and lost a lot of weight and became underweight or borderline underweight. It really frustrates me how I have shitty genetics and an endomorph body type and how I have to exercise more and watch what I eat more than most other teenagers. It’s so fucking unfair. I love being skinny. Nothing tastes as good as being skinny. Being skinny is the number one essential ingredient to my self-esteem. Is it possible to change somatotype or am I destinied to be fat my entire life if I’m not careful? Are endomorphs more prone to anorexia or body dysmorphia than thr other two somatotypes, ectomorphs and mesomorphs?



Most people have to watch their diet and exercise to keep a good level of health.

It's just how it is. Better to start learning how to keep your body healthy now.

There might be a few people who can do anything to their bodies--feed them unhealthy things or not feed them what they need, and their body still maintains health. But most people need to be careful--to eat a healthy diet, to exercise, to sleep--and to try to live a healthy lifestyle so their body to work like it should.

So you're not any different--you have to learn how to practice good health habits like everyone else for your body to run smoothly. 

You are pretty young, which means you can start early, which will help you maintain your body's health even earlier than you might otherwise.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I've never heard of people being able to change except after a rare or once-in-a-lifetime physiological transition like puberty.


----------



## Meatbun (Mar 26, 2021)

It kinda sounds like a genetic disease or something where your body changes all your food into fat. I have a friend who has it and has to take a medication for it. This is just something to consider as I know NOTHING about this. It's just something to look into. If you're below 20 then it's high chance you're just growing and some of that is just for growing. I was the same way till about 18. Skinny is an over-obsessed stigma. Don't try to become like the Secret Victoria models or what Celine Dion has become now. They look sick and they most likely are sick. Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

You can't change your type, but you can heavily control it. Kim Kardashian is an example of a highly controlled endomorph and she looks fantastic. Contrast her current self with her early pregnancy state. Her pregnancy was painful to watch, because she could not eat properly or exercise. It can be done, but not with careful consideration.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Meatbun said:


> Don't try to become like the Secret Victoria models or what Celine Dion has become now. They look sick and they most likely are sick. Don't hurt yourself.


The Victoria's Secret Models look sick to you?


----------

